# Trouble with Webs.com websites



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Is anyone experiencing trouble getting to their site or viewing other sites that are webs.com? Apperantly AT&T is having issues and their security thing is blocking the webs.com addresses, although the freewebs/username addresses are still doing fine as are those sites with domain names. So I switched my primary webs address to the freewebs one but now a couple of people say they can't see my pictures. I can still see my pictures when I go to my sight. Can anyone else see the pics? Is anyone else having problems? Trying to decide if I need to go through and remove all the pics and reload them. I really, hope not, but will do so if I have to.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cant reach your site :/ 

I can get on mine though which is hosted by webs so I dont think its a webs issue across the board 

I also cant get on Ashley's site either so dont know if thats related to how you cant access yours.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually I can access mine, but I guess other people can't and some of the people that can access it aren't seeing the pictures.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well try this - can you get to mine? www.endofthelinefarm.com


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I can get to yours, Audra, and see pics


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was able to access yours finally but no pictures. :/


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I can get to yours and there are pics and everything Stacy. Your's as well Allison. I think I am just going to have to get their pay for services maybe.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I like homestead.com better than freewebs. I found freewebs so difficult overall!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

How do you ad an avatar and also add your website to the bottom of your name? I know- my age is showing!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Jen I PMed you


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been having trouble with them for several days now. I switched mine to the freewebs and can now access it, but no pics. I'm thinking about switching to a new website, cause they say it's not on their end and they can't do anything about it.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I am actually considering Homestead too. Seems like the issue isn't affecting the sites with domain names (meaning the pay for site) which is rather convenient. Can you get a webstore through Homestead like you can Webs? Do you have to pay for a whole year at once?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG IM SO MAD AT WEBS!!!

Ive been having troubles for almost a month


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

You know it is rather interesting that the sites that bought a domain name can be accessed, but not the free sites. Hmmmmmm......


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I can accsess mine perfectly it comes up.

The pics are my problem....ARGH!!!! I cant get any up! And when I asked about it they said they were trying to fix it and that was over a month ago


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's why I moved from freewebs to paid hosting and suggest my clients do as well. Just moved a website last night in fact. Freewebs is having a lot of issues


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just fixed up my freewebs site the other day and at first had trouble with pics, but once I compressed my file sizes of pictures (the size for webpages) it has given me no problem since. Could that be the problem?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have no idea how to even do that lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was having problems too...Audra, I had no problem seeing your site.

I bought my domain and it works fine now.
www.dollysacre.com


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I have a webs website, can you check and see if it is loading ok?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

OBF & CapriGem, both good for me.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

Oat Bucket Farm, It appears as if freewebs (webs) has done some domain restructuring or somthing. Your website does not exist using http://www.freewebs.com/oatbucketfarm/ however if you redirect everyone to http://www.oatbucketfarm.webs.com/ it works just fine.

If anyone has any webpage questions I would be more than happy to assist as much as I can. I am pretty familiar with web development. Personally I use a modified Wordpress template for my site and host through Bluehost.com (which is INCREDIBLE in my opinion) but I do have some experience with homestead and freewebs as well (understanding that free sites can be limited with options sometimes).


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I finally decided I'm tired of Webs..... started looking for a good free web hosting site and found what I think will be a good alternative to the Webs. I go back to copy some stuff off my Webs site and now Webs is up and working again. Like nothing ever happened :GAAH: 

I think I'm gonna keep working on the new one, cause who knows when this could happen again. Bet they made a lot on domain name sales while this was going on :angry:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Whats the new one you found? Its free?


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Weebly

www.weebly.com

I'm working on my site right now. It has the same concept of the webs where it was www.yoursitename.webs.com this one is yoursitename.weebly.com


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Let me know how it turns out! If its nice I may switch over...Im getting suck and tired of webs.....


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I will, might take me a few days though to get it done. Starting from scratch again so you know how it is.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I understand!! I cant imagine starting over...but if it helps make my website actually WORK then I will do it!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

100% agree with Weebly, I have not crossed 1 thing I wanted to do and couldn't since I started. I had/have webs too and their is no comparison.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

The only problem I'm having with webs is getting pictures put on. They don't want to be on the website! lol
Its annoying.... xD


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SAME HERE!!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been playing with the weebly site for the past hour or so and WOW! I Like very much :dance:

It doesn't have all of the same features as webs, but it's pretty close. I've got barely 2 pages done (well almost done) and I already have a more profesional site.

Want to take a peek at what I'm doing so far?

http://www.freewebs.com/coyotenightacres (Old website through webs)

http://www.coyotenightacres.weebly.com (Start of the new one)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW!!!!

I love the new look....hmmmmm maybe I need to give it a try!


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

The new site looks great. It even automatically defaulted to a mobile version on my phone.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks, I'm so happy with the way it's looking. I'm just dreading all of the work ahead of me to get all the contents up. :coffee2: 

I'm just getting my feet wet with the site, but I'm really loving weebly over webs right now and it's free with no advertisements :wahoo:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Makes me wonder why more people have webs!

Hope this website is better, I need to put pics up!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...I've actually had good luck with webs. Yeah, sometimes it has issues, but a lot of these free website supporters do and they are in the process of upgrading their system.

Laura, I would try resizing photos before adding them to your website. Or do you do that already? Mine doesn't seem to have any issues with photos showing up...at least for my computer, our laptop, and my mom's computer. The photos all show up on all three. 

I did have some weird issue going on yesterday though with the top of my website...the photo didn't show up, but it's back to normal so ???

I dunno...webs seems to work fine for me.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I did resize....I made the pics smaller, to where they were SUPER small...and still nothing


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So I was "Working" ( :wink: ) last night and reading this as it was going along....

I did check *each *of your websites yesterday and last night as you all were posting and every single one of them came up just fine for me...could see all the pics fine...no problems loading any pages...everything looked great.

I also have Webs.com so I checked my own site and it's doing fine also. Usually am on it once a day and it's always been pretty good. I did have an issue with my site and with the entire Webs.com site about 3- 5 days ago... everything went white, including the Webs.com site. But it was corrected within a few hours.

I must say that I LOVE the new Weebly site for Coyote Night Acres!! No advertisements is AWESOME...but I'm wondering how things get paid around there???
Oh and I have Nigerians...but I would LOVE to have YVonne's udder on one of them !!!! 

So I may have to check out this Weebly site...and the prices for buying your site there, as that is my plan for 2011.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks I'm loving the website. I was actually very happy with webs up until several days ago, but the glitches lasted more than just a couple days which really worried me and made me start looking into other options. Once I found Weebly and started working with it's free service, I knew it was a better site for me. I'm not as computer savvy as some are, but weebly allowed me to get a more professional clean site with the little knowledge I do have. So as long as webs doesn't have anymore major issues that last several days then they are great web service to go through, but so is weebly. For me it came down to which site allowed me to create the best look for my website. So far I'm sold on Weebly. I'm thinking about purchasing my domain their too, once milk sales start coming in.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so all this trouble people are having with webs.com makes me wonder if mine is working. I can see everything fine but can you? My website is in my signature if you could check it out.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Started switching to Weebly....lol I wanna see how it works!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't had any problems looking at everyone's web pages.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

RPC said:


> My website is in my signature if you could check it out.


Roger, it loaded quickly and completely for me. I looked around at different pages and all were complete.

BTW-awesome site you have. Very to the point on your front page with pics of nieces and the goats, since that's what it's all about. Your niece's pic on the About Us page is beautiful, so natural. Love, love the goat in the hay rack on your Picture Gallery page. Sorry to get off topic, I now return you to your regular scheduled program. :wink: :slapfloor:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Started switching to Weebly....lol I wanna see how it works!


Post a link when you get some of it done I'de like to see how it's coming :hi5:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

RPC said:


> Ok so all this trouble people are having with webs.com makes me wonder if mine is working. I can see everything fine but can you? My website is in my signature if you could check it out.


Your's is working fine. I did see this morning on Webs support that the issue has been resolved.Mine appears to be working properly now.

I worked with Weebly for a bit but I don't like that I can't put pics anywhere I want them (like side by side) or the fact that it doesn't seem to store my pics in any kid of gallery so that I have to go back and pull a pic off my computer if I want use it again.

I have liked Webs up until now and find their building tools easy to use. I think I am just going to get their pay for servies and a domain name through Webs for now since its the free stuff that has the most issues.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, it doesn't store your photos, but if you resize your files to make them smaller it takes seconds to upload to the site. ( I do have high speed though through hughesnet) It actually took me more time to load all the photo thumbnails and go through all the photos to find the one I wanted on Webs than it does for me to just load a photo on weebly. I don't know I guess weebly just works better for me. :shrug: 

The page templates are not the same as webs, but I've been able to get side by side pics using the two columm template and placing the photo template inside of them. Not able to get more than two photos across, but works for me and prevents too much clutter.

I think Webs works better for some people, but for me Weebly is just as good. :wink:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh I agree, Weebly can work very well for people and it has nice designs as well. Webs works better for me but that is why there is more than one free website service out there. One size does not fit all when it comes to website buidling


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm with you on that, cause some sites can be tailored for the computer wiz and others have a simple approach for non computer people. If you look at it like that it's actually a really good thing so people of all computer skills can get a good website up for whatever they need.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I tried Weebly for the past week, but could only find one or two templates that I liked...didn't have nearly the diversity or amount of templates as Webs.com, plus I couldn't change the fonts and such which I think is INCREDIBLY weird??? And I also couldn't put the pics and words were I wanted, side by side stuff... It was also no faster than Webs.com for me at all, and I didn't like having to reload every single pic from my office computer...very frustrating when we have multiple computers in the house, including the laptop that I use in my room at night. Kinda a bummer. Wasnt thrilled overall...
It was cheaper than Webs.com but for the money I wouldnt use it...doesnt fit me/my site. I did start researching purchasing my own domain name and going from there though...
Just MPO (my personal opinion)


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

www.dodgeemfarm.com I havent been having any problems with it, either. Maybe that is their way of getting you to buy thier services! Until I upgraded though (2 years ago), it was really slow.

I have been having problems with Picnik.com (photo editing site) has anyone else?


----------

